# QLD Mooloolah river/mountain creek 4/12/11



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Finally put the kayak on the water from the new place, only been here 6 weeks...

Anyway, just wanted to keep it simple today, so trolled a few SPs and blades etc, covered a few kms out to minyama island and back, remembered why I used to only fish weekends... dodged the aqua bevans and stink boats, saw an eagle ray, landed a little flatty, almost legal, not very exciting. Top of the tide does not seem to be a very active time around here, quite a bit showing on the sounder, but nothing much biting.

When I was heading home I jagged a bunch of herring, which really just annoyed me, and kinda weird, lure would go tap tap then out of the water and then fowled, so a frustrating session, but still good to be on the water and enjoying the local surrounds, will be out there again soon.


----------



## Swellhunter (Dec 7, 2010)

Frequently yak in the river, try the marina near kawana waters motel (nicklin way) using a unweighted hook and bread, for bream and use small plastics for some Trevally. Can try marinas near Mooloolaba spits boat ramp but people consistently tell you to bug off. Try under the bridges near mountain creek (between Glenfields Boulevard and Bundilla way bridges i think) at sunset, lots of trevally , if you are there you'll see the huge schoools of bait fish being chased at this time of the year, wouldnt go any futher up river that way unless you a hour before full tide, been stuck up there before had to drag my self out  , found some reasonable sand banks, hard to acces at lower tides due to no water and a large fallen tree.

Best advice i can give you mate, just remember to cast near structure and you'll be right!

Hope to see you out there one day,

Swelly


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Karl good to see you out and getting a feel of the place mate.

Also suggest you go down to the Sunni Coast social/meet at Golden Beach Tavern on the second Wednesday they are a good bunch of blokes ...Greg/HardPlastic will likely post up a reminder next week.


----------



## amulloway (Jul 8, 2008)

I spent a couple of weeks working this system in October, my most productive sessions were up Mountain Creek on a falling tide around dusk.
Flicking tiny poppers (Bubblepop 35 I think) and Walk the Dog lures (Sammy 65) did the job for me on the local trevally population. Think I caught three or four varieties of trevally up this one creek!
Plenty of bream and flatties on Squidgy Wrigglers as well as a couple if whiting.
A couple of times something hooked into the mullet and sent then scattering, not the little mullet either, the 30cm+ ones!!! So maybe keep a bigger diver on hand on some heavy gear just in case!
Good luck mate it's a top spot to live!
Ash


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Ah well, that's fishing - not every day is Christmas day Karl - next time!!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

It wasn't a bad reccy really, but trolling doesn't appear to be particularly effective, will have to do some case and retrieve soon. Mountain creek is definitely on the cards as it is actually closer that the river for me. Thanks for the comments and suggestions.


----------

